# Scouting for Common Alfalfa Diseases



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Scouting for Common Alfalfa Diseases...Special Thanks to the folks from Cornell University!

http://www.cornell.edu/video/scouting-common-alfalfa-diseases


----------

